# GPU-Z 0.6.5 + ASIC Quality



## temp (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a 1 month old EVGA GTX 680 GTW 4GB/W/Backplate (not the failed FTW clocked LE model).

GPU-Z 0.6.4 shows the ASIC as 100% which it should be for a cherry picked FTW and the fact I can hit 1300mhz/7GHZ stable on stock Air in Heaven Benchmark  but I read GPU-Z does not read the GTX 680 properly.

Far better than my mid 90's% Asus GTX 580 was and not the best clocker.

After updating to GPU-Z 0.6.5 with added support for the GTX 680  it claims my card is 76.4% which IMO would be a goose of a card so something is not right.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 14, 2012)

You have a great card if it can reach those clocks. Low asic cards actually overclock better with adequate cooling.


----------



## erocker (Oct 14, 2012)

Prior to 0.6.5 ASIC Quality detection on Kepler didn't work.

Lower Quality doesn't mean it's any worse.


----------



## temp (Oct 14, 2012)

That is why I think the readings are wonky.

I have seen peeps with cards reading 100+% with GTX 580's.

It makes no sense a bad card with low score would OC better on LN2 in my head like the info in GPU-Z claims.

I know my card is good on air, better than 99.9% of 680's and not boasting or trying to kid myself on about the reading but its does not compute with a low score getting so high on air.

Not sure if the older build simply used 100% as it did not support fully.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 14, 2012)

the ASIC quality isnt a GOOD / BAD ratio thats your fault for thinking so, each tends to excel in different overclocking segments key word TENDS their are no Absolutes.

the lower the ASIC quality means the higher the chips voltage and its leakage if they are kept COLD they will scale further than the high ASIC quality chips.

High ASIC quality chips mean lower voltage means it will clock better on air aka it wont get as hot as a low ASIC quality at the same clock example

HD 7970

1100 on a low ASIC quality chip might need use 1.175v where as my High ASIC chip uses 1.1volts

with a stock cooler the high ASIC quality chip will have lower temps.

it depends on the card the pcb and other components ASIC quality isnt the end all be all

it still comes down to luck of the draw. and the cooler if you have an aftermarket cooled card then it doesnt matter much what you get is what you get.


----------



## temp (Oct 14, 2012)

Still I will take the reading with a pinch of salt as it goes against the info included in GPU-Z, I am not trying to be a smartarse either.

My card is stock Air cooled and goes against what the scale legend claims if the reading was correct.

I do not know of any other App's to verify and compare the readings.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 14, 2012)

ASIC quality pretty much came about with the 7970s and proved fairly accurate, as for kepler count yourself lucky your card scales great. but it doesnt allow extreme voltages as NVIDIA has locked that down so LN2 wise it wont make much of a difference, you a got a good clocker.

my high ASIC quality 7970 wont do more than 1100 these days, but it does it at 1.1v where as most GHz edition and many other cards run 1.175 - 1.25v for these same clocks. So not a great clocker and its 50c max in most games, it is what it is. 

That said it can vary either way ASIC quality is just a reading take it extra info or insight in the chip at hand nothing more.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 14, 2012)

The old readings for Kepler got mapped onto the wrong range -> and then clamped to 0..100% -> almost all cards got 100%

Now they are mapped to a range comparable to other cards (Fermi, Southern Islands)


----------



## Spectrobozo (Oct 25, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> The old readings for Kepler got mapped onto the wrong range -> and then clamped to 0..100% -> almost all cards got 100%
> 
> Now they are mapped to a range comparable to other cards (Fermi, Southern Islands)



will the AMD HD5000 series be ever supported for ASIC reading?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 25, 2012)

Spectrobozo said:


> will the AMD HD5000 series be ever supported for ASIC reading?



i have no concrete plans for it, but if i find some spare time i could look at it


----------



## cdawall (Oct 25, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ASIC quality pretty much came about with the 7970s and proved fairly accurate, as for kepler count yourself lucky your card scales great. but it doesnt allow extreme voltages as NVIDIA has locked that down so LN2 wise it wont make much of a difference, you a got a good clocker.



Both of my GTX470's are pretty low...Which is fine I will just heap more voltages as soon as I get my watercoolers






The one that reads 78% for sure clocks higher on air and is more stable with lower voltages.


----------

